
NSA: Russian agents have been hacking major email program - onetimemanytime
https://www.startribune.com/nsa-russian-agents-have-been-hacking-major-email-program/570842562/
======
boomboomsubban
8 months ago they started using an exploit reported and fixed 11 months ago?

